# Significance of "highlighters"???



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

As a new user of Kindle Touch, I keep having questions that I cannot fine the answers to either in the Kindle Users Guide or on this board.  One that has bothered me and is probably of no importance is the appearance at random between the normal lines of text of a book.  It consists of 3 digits and the word "highlighters" followed by a line or so of dots or dashes(so small I can't tell which).

In line with this, is there a resource that goes beyond the Kindle Users Guide?

John


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This is showing you what other readers of the book have highlighted as being interesting / significant etc. The number is probably the number of readers who have highlighted it.

From the Home Page, go into Menu --> Settings and then at the bottom of the list "Reading Options". There you can choose to not see other people's highlights if you don't want to by switching "Popular Highlights" to off.

Personally, I feel no need to either make any highlights or view other people's so I have mine switched to off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr--

Linjeakel is right, the number shown is how many people have highlighted that particular passage.

Betsy


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Even if you turn off the highlights viewing option, you can see them separate from the book's text by going into the main menu & selecting view highlights.

I keep the view highlights option off, but unlike Linjeakel I do use the highlight and bookmark functions quite frequently, particularly in nonfiction reading and in cookbooks.  It's great to be able to view my highlights/bookmarks to easily find a recipe that sounded tasty when I was browsing the cookbook!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the answer, Linjeakel. I've been wondering about this one too. I wasn't sure whether my Kindle was highlighting some accidental selections of mine or showing me what other people have highlighted. I guess now I can go in and turn it off.


----------

